# Internetbanking mit gnucash / Volksbank [SOLVED]

## heipei

Hi,

wusste nicht wo ich sonst fragen sollte ausser im deutschen Forum. Ich benutze seit geraumer Zeit Internetbanking ueber das Webinterface meiner Volksbank. Das Ding sieht wie folgt aus: https://internetbanking.gad.de/banking/portal?bankid=8094. Nun wollte ich wissen ob es Programme gibt (ob man das mit gnucash machen kann) ohne sowas wie HBCI zu verwenden, was, wie ich das richtig verstanden habe, einen Kartenleser und eine dubiose Chipkarte benoetigt. Gibt es fuer sowas Software die auch nach dem PIN/TAN-Verfahren arbeitet (PIN wuerde sogar reichen da ich nur lesend drauf zugreifen will). Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit.

Wie immer schonmal danke im Vorraus  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Häufig hört man hier positives von moneyplex (kostenpflichtig). Gnucash soll so einiges können, aber ist finde die Bedienung alles andere als einfach.

----------

## heipei

ok, hab mal wieder zu frueh gefragt, hab nach einer kleinen compilier-orgie alles so weit laufen, die verbindung zu meiner bank klappt auch, kann meinen kontostand und die umsaetze abrufen, super.

allerdings blick ich noch nicht wirklich durch gnucash durch. vielleicht gibt es ja doch einen grund warum man bwl "studieren" kann  :Wink: 

----------

## tagwar

 *heipei wrote:*   

> allerdings blick ich noch nicht wirklich durch gnucash durch. vielleicht gibt es ja doch einen grund warum man bwl "studieren" kann 

 

Wenn du das Prinzip der doppelten Buchführung einmal verstanden hast, ist es eigentlich garnicht so schwer und macht sogar sinn (hey.. und das sag ich als Informatiker.. wow..)  :Smile: 

Den Kommentar zu deinem ersten Post kann ich mir jetzt aber doch nicht verkneifen... die "dubiose Chipkarte" brauchst du für HBCI nicht unbedingt, es geht (zumindest bei meiner VoBa) auch mit der sog. "Schlüsseldiskette", also via public-key Verfahren.

Sicherer als PIN/TAN ist beides...

----------

## LeonGaultier

Mich würde Interessieren was Du gemacht hast und wie das es geht. Will versuchen es mit der Sparkasse zu verbinden. Auch ohne HBCI.

Gruß Leon

----------

## heipei

ok, hbci brauch man schon, also sollte das use flag auf jeden fall gesetzt sein. auch die identifikation mit pin/tan wie ich das momentan laufen hab ist teil des hbci standards. 

gnucash zu installieren war extrem scheisse, und ich habe tausend mal auf gentoo geflucht. gab lauter probleme mit gnome-paketen, wie gnome-vfs usw. im endeffekt hab ichs nicht anders hingekriegt als die ~amd64 version von gnucash zu ermergen. dabei wird noch aqbanking mitinstalliert, was fuer das banking mit hbci wichtig ist. beim starten von gnucash erscheint dann ein wizard (aqHBCI setup) zum einrichten des online-banking. da muss man dann bei seiner bank nachgucken wie die hbci-zugangsaddressen sind, sieht in etwa so aus: http://www.vr-faq.de/34060094/hbci_zugangsadressen.htm

dann sollte noch beachtet werden, war zumindest bei mir so, dass die customer id meine kontonummer ist, und die user id nicht wie die bank sagte auf meinem TAN bogen stand (da stand nix) sondern einfach die ersten 6 zahlen meiner kontonummer. danach sollte es hinhauen, aber ich habs auch nur einmal gemacht, kann sein dass das bei der sparkasse oder so komplett anders ist  :Wink: 

zu den doppelbuchungen: das nervt, ich habe ein "ordner"/konto fuer mein konto halt, und rufe dann immer die umsaetze aus dem internet ab. dabei macht der einmal nen deposit und einmal nen withdrawal, so dass ich wieder bei 0 auskomme. wnen ich eins von beiden loeschen will wird beides geleoscht. aber ich komm da noch hinter  :Wink: 

----------

## LeonGaultier

Super! Vielen Dank. Ich werde es mir dann anschauen.

Gruß Leon

----------

## heipei

keine ursache, falls noch fragen sind (oder du nen paar praktische dinge ueber gnucash rauskriegst) immer rein in den thread, ich guck hier regelmaessig rein

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey!

Gibt es auch ein KDE Programm. das ähnliches kann...Ich wiill mir nicht den ganzen Gnome Kram installieren...

Danke

Tobi

----------

## slick

Muss mal etwas OT werden... wenn ich VR-Bank und TAN nur lese wird mir leicht übel. Ist euch schonmal aufgefallen das dieses kleine Gerät für die Sm@rt-TAN nicht an die Karte gebunden ist? D.h. wenn ich statt meiner Karte die Karte eines Bekannten reinstecke (und er bei der Bank für Sm@rt-TAN freigeschaltet ist) habe ich automatisch mit meinem Gerät eine gültige TAN für _seine_ Karte. Habe ich mal der netten Tante von der Bank erzählt, die hat mich erstmal überhaupt nicht verstanden (und mußte dann ihren Vorgesetzten anrufen "Der Kunde hat Sicherheitsbedenken ...") und zum anderen hat sie mich damit überhaupt nicht für voll genommen. Wollte der erklären das mir die TAN dann nicht viel bringt wenn jeder der meine Karte klaut dann sein Lesegerät dafür verwenden kann und dann "nurnoch" das Passwort fürs Onlinebanking braucht (max. 5 Zeichen) weil Kontonummer hat er ja auch schon dann... naja... und für Papier-TAN-Bögen 5,-/Stück verlangen, Frechheit.[/OT]

----------

## heipei

finswimmer, ich hab keine ahnung, ich seh das genau anders rum, ich will mir nicht den ganzen kde scheiss installieren  :Wink: 

das mit den sm@rt-tan wusst ich nicht, aber ich hab zum glueck noch so oldschool-papierboegen und so selten wie ich was ueberweise komm ich damit ewig hin

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hey!
> 
> Gibt es auch ein KDE Programm. das ähnliches kann...Ich wiill mir nicht den ganzen Gnome Kram installieren...
> 
> Danke
> ...

 

```

* app-office/kmymoney2 

     Available versions:  0.8.3 ~0.8.3-r1 ~0.8.4

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://kmymoney2.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Personal Finances Manager for KDE.

```

Zusätzlich muss "aqbanking" mit den usefags "kde hbci" (wenn mit Karte dann auch mit use chipcard) und 

kmymoney2 mit use hbci gebaut werden.

Und zum thema hbci mit Karte das ist eigentlich das sicherste verfahren für Homebanking ich

für meine teil würde nur dieses verfahren benutzen.

 Nachtrag: kmymoney2 unterstützt in der stable version kein hbci aber mit:

app-office/kmymoney2-0.8.4  USE="crypt hbci ofx xinerama -arts -debug"

MfG

----------

## Finswimmer

Toll, dieses Mistding von Sparkasse...Mag kein HBCI...

Also kann ich es mit Kmymoney2 nicht verwenden...

Gibt es trotzdem eine Möglichkeit?

Tobi

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Toll, dieses Mistding von Sparkasse...Mag kein HBCI...
> 
> Also kann ich es mit Kmymoney2 nicht verwenden...
> 
> Gibt es trotzdem eine Möglichkeit?
> ...

 

HBCI Karte bei der Sparkasse kostet 10 . Morgens Anrufen Abends Unterschreiben und abholen  :Smile: .

MfG

----------

## Martini

Hallo

... nur zur Info

Habe auch mal eben das Thema wieder aufgegriffen und das hier getestet:

http://www.willuhn.de/projects/hibiscus/

Ist zwar java-basierend aber funktioniert hier auf Anhieb ohne großes Zutun mit der Sparkasse mit PIN/TAN-Verfahren. Das Programm ist sehr einfach gehalten, also eigentlich das, was ich gesucht habe.

Gruß

Martin

----------

## Finswimmer

Hey, bevor ich es teste, kannst du bitte mal schauen, ob die Sparkasse Langen unterstützt wird.

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die das nicht erlauben, denn ich habe auf der HP nichts gefunden.

Danke Tobi

----------

## Martini

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hey, bevor ich es teste, kannst du bitte mal schauen, ob die Sparkasse Langen unterstützt wird.
> 
> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die das nicht erlauben, denn ich habe auf der HP nichts gefunden.
> 
> Danke Tobi

 

Hallo Tobi

Hast du schon mal hier geguckt? http://www.hbci-zka.de/institute/institut_auswahl.htm

Eventuell hilft das weiter.

Ansonsten kannst du es ja mal selber probieren. Du müllst dir nichts im System zu.

Brauchst nur zwei zip-files nach /opt entpacken (steht auf der Homepage) und ein shell-script

starten. Im Home-Dir wird dann ein .jameica-Dir angelegt, mehr nicht. 

Martin

----------

## Finswimmer

@Martini:

Das Ding ist perfekt für meine bescheidenen Ansprüche!

Danke!

Tobi

----------

## bbox

Moin

Der Vollständigkeit halber sei qbankmanager noch erwähnt, der benutzt weder kde- noch gnome-"Quatsch" sondern nur "Qt-Scheiß" und kann Pin/Tan, Karten und Weiß-der-Geier-was-noch-alles...

Und keine Doppelte Buchführung, einfach nur Banking in Qt/C++

Gruß

Jens

----------

